# Dasher's first AKC title!!!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tonight Dasher went for his canine good citizen so we could see where we could improve in our training and he WOW- he showed mommy that he can be a good boy and passed with flying colors! Ironically the next smallest dog was an 82lb boxer! So he really was little man tonight but he rocked and was invited to take the test for SC therapy dogs! We aren't sure if Dash is ready for that quite yet but he is always full of surprises

WAY TO GO DASHIE!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh my gosh~ Amanda that's awesome!
Huge congrats to you and the Dasherman!!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Way to go Dasher!!! 

Looks like he took notes from Tori! ound:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Dasher and 
Amanda!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Way to go Dasher!! What a great surprise for you!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: *YAHOOO!* :whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Yay!*

Yay Dasher! Yay Amanda!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

:whoo::clap2::cheer2:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations to Mr. Dasher and your Mommy! 
You did good!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Congrats Amanda & Dasher :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations Amanda and Dasher!!!*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Dasher!! i knew you could do it!! 

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Dasher, you sure are racking up the acolades!! great job buddy!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Looks like he took notes from Tori! "*

Leslie, methinks he took notes from Ms. Belle ! !! ound:

Way to go Amanda and Dasher!! :whoo: Your training is really paying off, girl. Sure wish I had a fraction of your energy!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

A huge CONGRATULATIONS to Amanda and Dasher. :drum:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You guys are such great cheerleaders and thank you! I just love this breed as they are so smart! I honestly didn't think he would pass and even told Kathy that! I was going to post what we needed to work on and get some advice on mommy's boys! Dash is completely my little guy and last night we did a practice of leaving him with DH for 3 mins. I went to the kitchen to load the dishwasher and he was HOWLING! In fact, DH told me not to waste my money today as I needed to work on that <BG> It just goes to show Dash knows what he can get away when Daddy is on the end of the lead! Now all of my kids have their CGC!

And Marj- he definitely didn't learn CGC behavior from Miss Isabelle <BG> She was at her first obedience class this weekend and they coudln't believe the difference in energy from Dora to Belle! Belle was running and showing off and barking! Dora was hiding from all the big dogs, Belle antagonizing them! Dash just seems to be in the middle of them and let's keep it that way!

Leslie- maybe that last little playdate she told him about the cookies you get for listening aftewards!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

WAY TO GO !!!
You are doing a great job with "The Man". He gets cuter with each picture.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amanda,
I am sooooooooo proud of you and Dasher!!!! When Amanda called me after Dasher was awarded his new title, I was over joyed and so thrilled for them. 

Dasher is the first Bellatak puppy to be awarded a CGC, so that makes it even more special. 

Amanda, how lucky I am to have you in our family. 

Huge Hugs to you and Dasher, I love ya both.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting Amanda! Congrats to you and Dasher!!! :whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Dasher and Amanda!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay!!!! Way to go Amanda and Dasher Boy! How cool is that?! Congratulations!

So, I have a question on his "things he needed to work on." Posh is such a good girl and we've really been working on her waiting and sitting and not putting her paws up on people...but she's a love hound and is impatient for you to pay attention. Argh! I'm thinking she'll fail if she does this to the tester and of course she always wants to be by her mommy and we're working on this too.

On a positive note, she was FLYING around the agility course tonight. She loves loves loves those tunnels and is no longer taking the time to pee!

Any advice from you Amanda would be headed and appreciated.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- actually on the recall, Dasher ran and jumped on me and that is allowed  He should do a sit but he did a jump on me and a finish to sit on my side. Also remember you can talk to your dog the entire time of the test except when you leave it with the friendly stranger. Dash doesn't know obedience heeling at all- his rally video shows that. I want him walking for conformation so we used my lil get back screech when he got in front of me and he slows down and waits. I used it the entire time!

As to the leave with a friendly stranger. My approach with all 3 was a down stay. I honestly didn't do that much with Dash cause I wasn't scared about him being annoying (that is Isabelle's style) or freaking that the stranger is going to try and hold her (Dora's style). 

What you may want to try to prepare. Have Posh do a down stay near people as you are setting up or waiting your turn in agility. Ask them just to hold their leash. The thing she can't get away with in the test is barking at them to pet her! I also would say don't do a heavy reward and get excited when she does it cause then you create the Belle problems of her expecting a party and starting it sometimes before you are there!

For very obnoxious dogs, not saying Posh is one and this is kind of severe if she is shy. What we did in obedience class for out of sight stays is have the "fake judge" walk over and correct your dog and put them in a down. My friend's sheltie had this done once and then he is always convinced the judge can come correct him.

Just some food for thought but when are you and Posh taking it???


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Dasher and Amanda...that is huge for a boy his age!! Moxie needs to get going. I was told that he had to be a year, but I think Moxie is Dasher's age if I remember correctly.
How useful that will be for sharing his sunshine!!
Do you have plans?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debra, no I think they have to be 6 months for AKC and Dasher is 9 months. Therapy dog societies will have their own rules so you have to check with them. I am not sure if Dasher is the age I would take him to full on therapy visits but we might take the test and see what we need to work on. Dash is still very much a young energetic pup and an hour of cuddling at a hospital would be too much. Short nursing home visits would probably be okay especially if it is a lot of walking 

I have high hopes for Dasherman and hope we get to play in the rally ring some more, obedience and agility. I also really want him to take a herding instinct test I just need to find a place!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Amanda, that is just wonderful!
I can't even imagine passing one of those tests with any of my kids. I'm so envious and proud of the work you do and all you have accomplished. 

Keep up the great work!
Beverly


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

WHOO HOO AMANDA AND DASHER!! THIS IS SO AWESOME!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ions&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4GZHY_enUS241US241&sa=G


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Amanda and Dasher! That's fantastic!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Woo Hoo Dasher!!
Amanada, you're such a great HavMom! He's excelling at a young age - thanks to YOU!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow Amanda congratulations to you and Dasher! He looks so handsome in his award photo!!!!

:first::clap2:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

A HUGE congratulations to you and Dasher! :whoo:

Way to go little guy! :thumb:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Amanda. I will try the putting her in a down thing. I'm mostly just worried about the way she greets someone if they don't give her the attention she wants. She isn't a barker, so not worried about that...I'm probably over thinking it.

I was going to see if we would pass this winter when my training center holds the test...but today I see there is a pet expo in my area that is offering the test, so I think I will go and try it with her with no expectations and see what happens.

Best to you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- great idea! Worst case you don't pass a part or two but you know what you have to work on.

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Amy- great idea! *Worst case you don't pass a part or two but you know what you have to work on.*
> 
> Amanda


Why does this sound so familiar to me??? :biggrin1:

Amy~ Do what Amanda suggests, you never know what little Posh will do to make you proud. Just look at my avatar


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats Amanda!!! 

That is so awesome, you should be a dog trainer or something you can do everything!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

What a great dog....Congratulations to Dasher and Amanda

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Congratulations! I met Dasher and knew that he was a great citizen. Has he registered to vote?


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Congrats Amanda and Dasher! He's just a superstar in every way! :whoo: :clap2: :whoo:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Amanda, Dahser looks very handsome. You have 3 very lovely furkids!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, you just have a great way of training your pups. Good for you! :whoo:


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I just saw this thread, WOW!! Congratulations Dasher and Amanda!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Fantastic!*

eace:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Great job Dasher and Amanda!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone and for bumping this up! I know it is kind of lame but I get so excited when I get the little certificate in the mail! This has to be one of my favorite parts of trials and titles! Its so pretty and icing on the cake when you get that title!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Very cool Amanda! I'm totally excited to get mine too, so I guess we're both "lame"!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great news! He looks so sweet in the picture


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love his certificate! It's so official.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Amanda and Dasher! That is fantastic and not lame! You have every right to be proud of your accomplishments! Now----you need to go by a nice frame frame and mat for it!:becky::thumb:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

:whoo:Awesome!!!:whoo:


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

Congratulation to both of you in many years of fun


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Woo hooo! You'll have to get a nice shadow box to fit this certificate, his championship certificate, his championship photo and his winning ribbons in it. He's a rock star already!


----------

